
Launch HN: Synbio School (Synthetic Biology) - mpcadosch
https://www.synbioschool.com/
======
mpcadosch
Hi Hacker News! OP here. We are a few biohackers/synthetic biologists from MIT
and UCSC. We are launching a Synthetic Biology course, where our goal is to
prepare those who want to pursue synbio projects all the skills and tools
necessary to realize their vision.

We are offering an early-bird discount for the online course. If you have any
questions please reach out to contact@synbioschool.com

Thanks and happy to answer any questions!

------
zulko
I believe this could work but the website lacks samples (is it better than
wikipedia, youtube videos and other tutorials ?) and a proof of authority
(what makes you guys experts in the field). For 500$ you need to have a better
idea of what you are buying.

~~~
mpcadosch
Hi @zulko, these are great points and thank you for this feedback. We will
make sure to address these on our website asap.

